# The Metroid Fan Club



## Exo-Raikou (Aug 31, 2008)

Because there have to be some Metroid fans out there besides myself. Besides, with Fire Emblem, and Earthbound/Mother fanclubs pooping up, i figured that the Metroid series was worthy of having a club.

So, begin the Metroid discussion


----------

